# BBR: How long will it remain on the UK website?



## i_luv_mac (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the 214 brush. I already have the 226 and the 165. Now after reading the reviews and how well it can apply and smudge eyeshadow on the lower lashes I'd like to get this one too but I want to wait a few days.

Does anybody know when Brunette Blonde Redhead will be taken off the website?

Also if anybody has any opinions on the 214 brush please also let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

It might be taken when they load the Hello kitty and Kitty kotoure line, i am not 100% sure. They might even take it off when launching Grand Duo's.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'll also call and ask tommorrow morning.


----------

